# [risolto] se emerge non compila....

## polslinux

se do:

```
emerge xorg-server
```

e, dopo aver compilato tipo 80 pacchetti su 141la compilazione di nvidia-settings non compila...devo ricompilare tutto oppure c'è un modo per riprendere?

(nella mia prima installazione è successo questo, ora ho dato USE="-gtk" emerge nvidia-drivers)Last edited by polslinux on Mon Apr 26, 2010 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

se tu ridai

```
# emerge xorg-server
```

emerge ricalcolerà i pacchetti da installare, considerando quelli già compilati con successo, e si dedicherà solamente a quelli che ancora non sono installati.

Alternativamente è possibile continuare la stessa operazione di emerge con

```
# emerge --resume
```

 oppure

```
# emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (nella mia prima installazione è successo questo, ora ho dato USE="-gtk" emerge nvidia-drivers)
> 
> 

 

specificare le USE così da linea di comando è utile se si vuole fare una sorta di "prova" di quello che implicherà la modifica di tale use oppure, a volte, può servire a risolvere problemi di dipendenze circolari. Se poi tu non "fissi" questo cambiamento in package.use o make.conf allora al prossimo emerge la tua preferenza non verrà ricordata e potresti trovarti con cose che non vuoi.

emergere dipendenze (nvidia-drivers) così direttamente non è una buona pratica per mantenere ordinato un sistema gentoo. Le dipendenze vanno installate con l'opzione da linea di comando --oneshot per emerge. sul perchè è pieno il forum   :Wink:  

----------

## polslinux

Molto gentile ed esaustivo grazie  :Smile: 

Ora mi informo sul perchè del --oneshot  :Smile: 

PS: cmq per questa reinstallazione ho usato -gtk nel file package.use  :Smile:  sto cominciando a raccapezzarmi dentro Gentoo, è una figata  :Very Happy: 

PPSS: quanto mi ci vuole circa per compilare gnome? core2 E2140 1,66GHz... EDIT: visto, genlop  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: sto cercando anche su google questo oneshot ma trovo poco...in pratica lo uso solo quando devo compilare una dipendenza? E basta?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> EDIT: sto cercando anche su google questo oneshot ma trovo poco

 

Google? man emerge è già passato di moda?

----------

## k01

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> EDIT: sto cercando anche su google questo oneshot ma trovo poco...in pratica lo uso solo quando devo compilare una dipendenza? E basta?

 

dando emerge --help --verbose

```
--oneshot (-1 short option)

              Emerge as normal, but don't add packages to the world profile.

              This package will only be updated if it is depended upon by   

              another package.
```

----------

## polslinux

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *polslinux wrote:*   EDIT: sto cercando anche su google questo oneshot ma trovo poco 
> 
> Google? man emerge è già passato di moda?

 

xD vero!

Grazie a tutti e due  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *polslinux wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*    *polslinux wrote:*   EDIT: sto cercando anche su google questo oneshot ma trovo poco Google? man emerge è già passato di moda? xD vero!
> 
> Grazie a tutti e due 

   :Shocked:   :Question: 

----------

## polslinux

che giustamente ho pensato tardi al man xD

----------

